# Hymer roof replacement



## 106156 (Jul 28, 2007)

Our new Hymer "A"class BC655, has had it's roof "pebble dashed" by a freak hailstorm, apparently before we bought it. I have verbal agreement from the dealer(waiting for written confirmation) that he will replace it. Anyone have experience of total roof replacement? Will it lead to more problems than it solves; should I try to negotiate a cash settlement equivalent to say loss of second hand value? Your comments appreciated.

Tip: Add "look at the roof" to your check list when collecting your motorvan! 

Mike74


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I know its no consolation and have never heard of a roof being replaced but when I went to France this year I met a fellow Hymer owner who had put checker plate on his roof to stop that very thing happening. He had stuck it down with sikaflex. This made it easy and safe to walk on when cleaning and protected it as well.

Chequer Plate here

It comes in large sheets

If you have no other damage other than unsightly dents and don't fancy having the roof ripped off and replaced this idea may be for you as it would cover up and protect and would be cheaper and quicker to do.

Just a suggestion.

Johnny F


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

I have seen this being done at the Hymer Customer Service center in Germany. I recall it was quite messy because some of the wooden cabinets are bonded to the roof, plus the wiring concealed in the roof. If not serious damage I would go with the previous poster and seek an adjustment from the dealer.


----------



## 106156 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for those comments, I like the chequer plate idea.

I am coming round to the idea that it is best left alone, I dread the thought of repeat visits to repair leaks that may follow. Perhaps after a few years the damage will blend into the background as other "bumps" take priority. I will see if I can twist an arm or two for a cash result!

Mike74


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

With plate idea just watch the weight.


----------

